# Problème avec mon iPod touch 5!!!



## LFlam (16 Février 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai un ipod touch 5 que j'ai acheté il y a maintenant 8 mois mais depuis quelques jours je n'arrive plus à l'allumer. 
Je l'ai posé sur mon bureau un soir et le lendemain j'ai essayé de l'allumer mais je n'ai pas réussi. Il était chargé à moitié et il n'est jamais tombé dans l'eau. J'ai essayé de le recharger avec mon chargeur depuis une prise ainsi que depuis mon imac mais l'écran reste noir. Mon imac ne le reconnaît pas (itunes et iphoto non plus!) il affiche simplement le message suivant : "Périph. USB désactivés  Débranchez l'appareil gourmand en énergie pour les réactiver." 
J'ai aussi essayé un reboot en appuyant sur le bouton Home et Marche/Veille pendant 1minute mais il reste comme mort. Aidez moi s'il vous plaît!!! 
J'ai essayé de trouvé la garantie mais comme je l'ai reçu pour mon anniversaire par mon parrain je sais plus du tout si je l'ai et où est ce que je l'ai mis.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lauange (17 Février 2015)

Salut, Débranche tous les périphériques connectés sur tes ports usb. Branches seulement ton ipod. Ensuite, ton cordon est peut être ko.


----------

